# Trailering supports



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I just got a new 60hp tohatsu installed. I don't like the idea of using another transom saver. Looks like a My Wedge will do the trick. Is anyone using any other products they enjoy?
The 60 is a small single ram tilt, so the systems used on the larger motors won't work.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I stick a 2x4 in the gap and trim the engine down on it. No scuffing, cheap, easy, takes stress off the rams.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Smack is frugal. LOL The My Wedge is a great product that will do the job. Offers enough cushion to take the stress off the transom and the rams.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Smack is frugal. LOL The My Wedge is a great product that will do the job. Offers enough cushion to take the stress off the transom and the rams.


I saw a customer with one of those on his Honda and it smashed the trim cylinder from bouncing. Hipshot


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

MotorMate Outboard Locking System | Transom Saver Alternative


The MotorMate outboard locking system is the single best way to protect your outboard motor transom, steering cables and hydraulics during trailering. More stable than any transom saver, motor toter or swivel bar, the MotorMate is your choice for superior outboard trailering support.




motormateusa.com




Have you considered one of these?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

NealXB2003 said:


> MotorMate Outboard Locking System | Transom Saver Alternative
> 
> 
> The MotorMate outboard locking system is the single best way to protect your outboard motor transom, steering cables and hydraulics during trailering. More stable than any transom saver, motor toter or swivel bar, the MotorMate is your choice for superior outboard trailering support.
> ...


I like that. Made in USA and looks like there are a lot of sizes. Thanks for the link!


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I made a homemade "motormate designed" trailering device for my old Mercury. It was great. I just went out and studied my 2018 yamaha f40. Design won't work that I can see. No exposed bolt heads for the upper anchor points. I'll have to study on it some more. For now, I use a piece of schedule 40 pvc, much like the old 2x4. Works, but doesn't keep the motor centered which is important since I have a tiller. Good info here.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

NealXB2003 said:


> MotorMate Outboard Locking System | Transom Saver Alternative
> 
> 
> The MotorMate outboard locking system is the single best way to protect your outboard motor transom, steering cables and hydraulics during trailering. More stable than any transom saver, motor toter or swivel bar, the MotorMate is your choice for superior outboard trailering support.
> ...


Been using one of these for a few years. Great stuff, paint chips away, but it’s stainless under the paint. It also keeps the motor centered without having to use steering blocks.


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I have M-Y Wedge and really like it. I drilled a small hole in mine and used wire/rope attaching it to a carabiner. When trailing it I clip it to the stern eye in case I forget its there when I trim the engine before launching.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A hunk of wood has been working for 30+ years and I can get a new one just about anywhere.


----------

